# good morning---we are just hangin' around !



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

........fairies...gnomes ...elves.....I made.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Well aren't those just brilliant...... I love your creations


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Great group, looks like they're hanging at the beach. Wish I could join. Good job.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love your whimsical dolls. Very artistic.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Super dolls. What are they made of?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG! They are fabulous..love the lady with the buttons on her jacket..her hair looks like mine in the morning..


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Love them


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

they are great


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

What a wonderful imaginative mind you have.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very creative. To cute.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

those are wonderful! I would pin them to my board if I knew how..


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! Girlfriend, these are AMAZING!!!!!! I love the guy that looks sort of like a caterpillar, he really makes me smile.... Each one is awesome


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

[quo= Kerrythen Anne]Super dolls. What are they made of?[/quote]

three of them are made of paper clay.... the caterpillar is made of styrofoam that I carved and I then stretched~ lycra spandex ~over her face and Sewed it to the top of her head....then covering it with a black ~yarn wig


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Many thanks


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> [quo= Kerrythen Anne]Super dolls. What are they made of?


three of them are made of paper clay.... the caterpillar is made of styrofoam that I carved and I then stretched~ lycra spandex ~over her face and Sewed it to the top of her head....then covering it with a black ~yarn wig[/quote]

Very clever!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely creative creatures


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

How cute


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh my, what beautiful creative pieces. Your talent is amazing and your ideas stunning.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Aww...thanks you guys!...my dolls never really sEll they are very eclectic and most people like sweet or normal... maybe I shouldn't say *most* but the people that want to buy dolls that I come in contact with.. want sweet or normal


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice looking collection!


----------



## Joan V (Jan 8, 2014)

They r great need a u tube tutorial


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent,very brilliant work and colours.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Your creations are amazing!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

my gosh... Thank you!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish you lived closer so you could show me how to do these. Do you exhibit them? They are as good as anything I've seen in Art Doll Quarterly.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

what a big double triple thank you... I'm going to have tunet a bigger hat!!!!! hahaha


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! Wonderful creations!
Thanks so much for sharing pix with us!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow...I absolutely LOVE them! You are very talented...the little faces are so expressive, they are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, I just love them. You are very talented.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

To cute! Love them!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Wonderfully creative! You have a great eye!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

So creative!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Normally not keen but I love these. Love the expressions on their faces.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the expressions. They look a bit like some ladies I know.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! They're great... you are very creative. Luv them all!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

maureenb said:


> OMG! They are fabulous..love the lady with the buttons on her jacket..her hair looks like mine in the morning..


You are too funny. But, I guess if your hair looks like that.... hum (just kidding).


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love 'em all!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Amazing faces! I would collect these....they make me smile!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Golly!....really appreciate the generous and kind comments thank you


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazing creations, love all of them.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

My, what talent. I have never seen these characters before.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

They are fantastic. Great job.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

How clever, creative you are .. Do you write down all your ideas then go back to them ?


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Brilliant. They look as though they might become collectiable. Are they your original design?


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

They are awesome. What a creative mind!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cassews said:


> How clever, creative you are .. Do you write down all your ideas then go back to them ?


I don't write down anything.... I just start creating/// it evolves and changes hour to hour thank you for the compliment.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

lora monier said:


> Brilliant. They look as though they might become collectiable. Are they your original design?


yes they are all original I do not copy anybody's work it would insult my Own ego.....I thank you my friend


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

These make me feel a bit envious! But in a good way!! A feeling I normally don't suffer from, but these make me want them, no, need them!! You have surely met real fairy folk!!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

These make me feel a bit envious! But in a good way!! A feeling I normally don't suffer from, but these make me want them, no, need them!! You have surely met real fairy folk!!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Tough to choose which I like best! Love their faces!! Wish I could do more than copy an existing pattern - you're a true artist.


----------



## Arleen Wetmore (Mar 12, 2012)

Great talent!!!!!!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

aWww thank you and thank you again!. ..


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Fantastic faces. What is paper clay?
Ellie


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd much rather have your "characters" than normal or pretty. So much more interesting and lovable. You truly are talented.
Ellie


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love them one and all!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Fantastic faces. What is paper clay?
> Ellie


.......paper clay is just another name for clay you can buy it at Michaels or Joanns or online when it dries you can sAnd it and paint it...........thank you!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Love them!,


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, these are amazing. You are very talented and an artiste. Thank you for sharing. I loved looking at the intricate detail you applied. Jane


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ohhh thank you both! Your comments are most generous


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I told you before that you are amazing. If not YOU ARE AMAZING! Love love love your quirky imagination and how you display it through your creativity!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks...Pal!


----------

